# El Shaarawy alla Roma. E' fatta.



## admin (22 Gennaio 2021)

Sky: El Shaaawy ritorna alla Roma. Domani le visite. Contratto da 3,5 mln di euro netti a stagione.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: El Shaaawy ritorna alla Roma. Domani le visite. Contratto da 3,5 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Bruciato per prendere Balotelli, Quanto era ignorante il geometra di Monza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bruciato per prendere Balotelli, Quanto era ignorante il geometra di Monza.



Per me sono entrambi mezzi giocatori, sia Balotelli sia El Shaarawy.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me sono entrambi mezzi giocatori, sia Balotelli sia El Shaarawy.



Un giocatorino che solo nel Giannino degli albori (quello del 2012/2013) poteva dire la sua, per il resto vale poco.

Di sicuro è meglio di Scemotelli, comunque.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me sono entrambi mezzi giocatori, sia Balotelli sia El Shaarawy.



Prima che arrivasse " super Mario" brrrrr.

El shaarawy valeva 6 Balotelli, ma poi doveva giocare il figliol prodico.

El schaarawy ha pagato la presenza di quello che :" Diventerò più forte di Messi e Ronaldo."

Sappiamo il signor Balotelli che fine ha fatto .


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Gennaio 2021)

Felice che sia tornato in Serie A. Ma non creda che bastino 2-3 mesi buoni per guadagnarsi gli Europei.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: El Shaaawy ritorna alla Roma. Domani le visite. Contratto da 3,5 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Ha pagato anche lui la mediocrità della nostra dirigenza dei tempi, che aveva un po' coinvolto tutti, sul campo e fuori. Di quel periodo non si contano i "e se...". Poi sicuramente per non fare un ulteriore salto di qualità ci ha messo anche del suo.


----------



## davoreb (22 Gennaio 2021)

A me è sempre piaciuto come giocatore ma Balotelli o no non ha mai fatto quel passo aggiuntivo.

Non vale Rebic.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: El Shaaawy ritorna alla Roma. Domani le visite. Contratto da 3,5 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Certi amori non finiscono


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A me è sempre piaciuto come giocatore ma Balotelli o no non ha mai fatto quel passo aggiuntivo.
> 
> Non vale Rebic.



Ma manco lontanamente.


----------



## Kayl (22 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Prima che arrivasse " super Mario" brrrrr.
> 
> El shaarawy valeva 6 Balotelli, ma poi doveva giocare il figliol prodico.
> 
> ...



Guarda che giocavano lui Balotelli e Niang insieme, ed è stato un vomito. El Shaarawy da noi ha fatto 6 mesi buoni, come Piatek.


----------



## Zenos (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quanto fa pena la Riomma?e Friedrich voleva riportarla in alto...


----------



## davoreb (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma manco lontanamente.



In quel Milan fallivano tutti, l'ambiente era sicuramente tossico. Elsha per ragioni sue ma anche dell'ambiente è cresciuto minimamente dopo i 19 anni ma penso che tecnicamente e fisicamente aveva tutto per diventare un grande giocatore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> In quel Milan fallivano tutti, l'ambiente era sicuramente tossico. Elsha per ragioni sue ma anche dell'ambiente è cresciuto minimamente dopo i 19 anni ma penso che tecnicamente e fisicamente aveva tutto per diventare un grande giocatore.




Dopo quei 6 mesi fantastici (stile Piatek), il ragazzo é calato notevolmente e ci stava una fase meno brillante...purtroppo poi non é mai piu ritornato di giocare a livelli simili, nemmeno lontanamente simili.

Al epoca il suo 'infortunio' fu leggendario, sopratutto perche non c'era alcuna spiegazione logica per la sua assenza lunghissima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> In quel Milan fallivano tutti, l'ambiente era sicuramente tossico. Elsha per ragioni sue ma anche dell'ambiente è cresciuto minimamente dopo i 19 anni ma penso che tecnicamente e fisicamente aveva tutto per diventare un grande giocatore.



Non ne sono così convinto. Per me ha fatto sei mesi sopra il suo reale livello, come Piatek. Con tutto che El Shaarawy, come dimensione del giocatore ( anche perché giocano in ruoli diversi), è decisamente superiore a Piatek, che è roba da lotta salvezza. El Shaarawy in una squadra da 4/5 posto può starci, questo si.


----------



## davoreb (22 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dopo quei 6 mesi fantastici (stile Piatek), il ragazzo é calato notevolmente e ci stava una fase meno brillante...purtroppo poi non é mai piu ritornato di giocare a livelli simili, nemmeno lontanamente simili.
> 
> Al epoca il suo 'infortunio' fu leggendario, sopratutto perche non c'era alcuna spiegazione logica per la sua assenza lunghissima.



Si tanti infortuni uno dopo l'altro stile Pato senza nessun senso. 

Tutto questo accompagnato da tante voci su uno stile di vita almeno incerto, certo che un Milan dove gli esempi di successo erano Balotelli e Montolivo non possono aver aiutato.

Alla Roma poi ad un età "matura" ha fatto un paio di buone stagioni ma penso che non abbia mai espresso il suo vero potenziale.

Detto questo non è certo un rimpianto per questo Milan.


----------



## davoreb (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ne sono così convinto. Per me ha fatto sei mesi sopra il suo reale livello, come Piatek. Con tutto che El Shaarawy, come dimensione del giocatore ( anche perché giocano in ruoli diversi), è decisamente superiore a Piatek, che è roba da lotta salvezza. El Shaarawy in una squadra da 4/5 posto può starci, questo si.



Si lui è diventato sicuramente un giocatore da squadra che può ambire alla champions non da top quello che intendo è che tra infortuni, problemi comportamentali (sembra) e ritrovarsi in un Milan di difficile ambientamento è diventato questo ma come potenzialità poteva diventare qualcosa di più.


----------



## SmokingBianco (22 Gennaio 2021)

Metti lui su una fascia e suso dall'altra ed hai finito di segnare. I Re della monofinta che capirebbero anche in 3 categoria


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Gennaio 2021)

Allegri come al -quasi- solito lo aveva portato al massimo delle sue capacità. Poi... un disastro. El Sha mi è sempre stato simpatico.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si tanti infortuni uno dopo l'altro stile Pato senza nessun senso.
> 
> Tutto questo accompagnato da tante voci su uno stile di vita almeno incerto, certo che un Milan dove gli esempi di successo erano Balotelli e Montolivo non possono aver aiutato.
> 
> ...



A causa di quei sei mesi in cui faceva un gol a partita, si era caricato di troppe aspettative, di dover da solo trascinare un Milan imbarazzante. El Shaa quello vero non era da un gol a partita, come nemmeno quello di un gol in un anno. Bensì una via di mezzo, che poi s'è visto a Roma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me era fortissimo.
Problemi extra-calcistici troppo grandi, più l'influenza negativa dell'amicizia con Balotelli (mettergli accanto un delinquente in quel periodo fu un colpo di grazia), distrusse quello che secondo me era un vero campione.

Talento perso definitivamente purtroppo.


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2021)

A me piaceva moltissimo.
Pero i tifosi si aspettavano un giocatore da 15 gol a stagione (se non di piu) quando era solo un adolescente.
In piu si faceva tutta la fascia. Non e che aspettava la palla davanti per fare gol come fanno certi attacanti.
Lui faceva il terzino aggiunto.
Peccato.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Un altro che come Pato, se fosse cresciuto in un'altra squadra, ora staremmo parlando di un fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro che come Pato, se fosse cresciuto in un'altra squadra, ora staremmo parlando di un fenomeno.



Non paragoniamoli nemmeno. Pato aveva le doti del fuoriclasse, aveva tutto. Elsha il classico giocatore monotematico che può fare al massimo una buona carriera. Sapeva e sa fare solo una cosa, rientrare sul destro. O se il caso eccezionale come Robben, o fai una carriera normale.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non paragoniamoli nemmeno. Pato aveva le doti del fuoriclasse, aveva tutto. Elsha il classico giocatore monotematico che può fare al massimo una buona carriera. Sapeva e sa fare solo una cosa, rientrare sul destro. O se il caso eccezionale come Robben, o fai una carriera normale.


Sì chiaramente Pato era qualcosa tipo Ronaldo il fenomeno. Ma sono sicuro che El Shaarawy poteva essere un ottimo giocatore, al punto da essere ambito dalle big.


----------

